# Juvenile green terror colouring



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

hey all just got two young GT and am wondering if there colouring is normal for a Juvie. The two are very different from each other. Here is a pic


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

Hopefully they are male and female because they are already inseparable. It was easy to get a pic together lol


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I think the color that you are seeing is normal for a fish their size.


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

Any chance of sexing yet even a guess?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

If I had to pick I would think the darker colored one is a male the other is a female and my guess is not really based on the color difference but more about the body structure. But really more time will obviously make it more clear.


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

I am starting to get paranoid that they may have been mislabeled as GT but are blue Acara. That black line under the eye and the vertical stripes on the body are what is bugging me. Hopefully someone can reassure me


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## derrick (Feb 5, 2012)

On the other hand though I've been ready that the best way to tell them apart at this age is that BA will only have orange trim in the dorsal fun Where GT will also have it on there tail fin which mine do


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Those are GT's . Not blue acaras.
Easily distinguished species, even as juvies.
At that size, at least from that photo, I wouldn't attempt to sex them. The white 'stripes' on the sides of mid body blotch are typically a female trait, but young juvies will tend to have more of the appearance of a female.


----------

